# Breeding cories



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I need some info on cory breeding...how to sex them, what do they act like when they are spawning, where do they lay the eggs, what do the eggs look like, any special set up I need to successfully breed them?

My pandas were acting mighty frisky last night but I don't know if they were fighting, playing or spawning. lol

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Buggy


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> how to sex them


It depends on the species. In Corys, as general rule, females are larger than males. They are much bigger and wider. Also, the dorsal fin on some species of male corys are more pointed than the females. Males tend to be slim and smaller and more brightly colored.


> what do they act like when they are spawning,


They swim frantically around in groups with one leading the way(female) and the rest chasing her. After a while, and only when its dark and quiet, they settle down and begin there T-positon. (This is where the male puts sperm in her mouth). Spawning is stimulated by water changes with an influx of cooler water, feeding live or freeze dried brine shrimp, and algae wafers. They initiate courting by the male, (another way of telling gender) vibrating his body around the females head. My peppered cory male "studly" does it all the time to other females.( they will do this behavior in the light, so pay attention, usually after water changes after everything has settled down).


> where do they lay the eggs


On the aquarium glass or smooth broadleaved plants.


> what do the eggs look like


small white dots. they are larger sized when compared to other fish eggs. You will know when they spawn, they are stuck all over the place she chooses to spawn.


> any special set up I need to successfully breed them?


Get a 10 gallon and plant it about medium density, with broadleaved plants. Fakes will work to. Make sure to have sand bottom. The tank must be of excellent water quality. When you are ready for a spawn, do a 40% water change right before you go to sleep, add 3 degrees cooler water. Condition them before this with about a week of brine and algae wafers.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Buggy,
Take a look at my Breeding Barbatus article listed in 'The Hatchery". http://www.fishforums.com/forum/hatchery/13970-breeding-barbatus.html It has a lot of pictures, as well as a short video clip, showing everything you need to know. I use a bare bottom 20H, with a spawning mop for breeding pandas. The spawning mop provides a place to lay eggs, as well as giving the female a place to rest, from overaggressive males. I watched a male chase a female carrying eggs around...for over 5 minutes (trying to spawn). Since then I've used the hanging type spawning mops. Also; the absolute best conditioning food for cories is live black worms. You'll see the Barbatus eating black worms at the beginning of the video.
Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks a bunch guys. Seems like what I was watching WAS a spawning ritual. I haven't looked the tank over for eggs yet. I hope I get at least a few fry out of it, that would be so cool.lol


----------



## dragon429 (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.corysrus.com/


----------

